# New Holland 5030 starting issue



## Shawnp (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have a New Holland 5030 tractor. I had starter issues with this tractor a few years ago and I ended up replacing the starter. 

This spring when I took the tractor out I hooked up the charged battery and turned and key and nothing happened. All the correct lights were on and the starter wouldn’t click or anything. After turning it on and off a few times, all of a sudden it’d crank right over and start. Another way it’ll start is by holding the key down for 5-10 seconds and it’ll pop off. 

To make matters for confusing, sometimes it’ll fire right up? What are your guys’ thoughts?

thanks,

shawnp


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I vote for the key switch.
Unhook the starter solenoid wire from the key switch and hotwire the starter. If it starts as it should, the key switch is the problem. If hotwiring does not help, it is the wiring or the solenoid that gives you problems.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Key switch? Possibly. Everything wears out eventually. I would bet it's more likely the neutral switch, PTO switch, or wiring between the two. Wiring to the PTO switch is in a spot where it's often kicked when getting on and off the tractor.


----------

